# KENPOJOE on youtube



## KENPOJOE (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi folks!
Recently, I started posting video clips on youtube!
You can see them at http://www.youtube.com/KENPOJOE1
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Your humor while teaching is something that I think is missing from a lot of classes.  Folks take themselves too seriously and make the learning process a true chore.  One of the reasons that I chose the school that I am at now is that when I sat and watched classes a couple times before trying it out was that there was laughter (at the appropriate times) on the training mat.  Train with joy in your heart!  Great videos and I saw a couple things that we use in my aikido school that I might play around with by adding the strikes that you were using.


----------



## masherdong (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice vid!!  You are just like my Sifu when he teaches us!  Love the "Look what I got for Christmas" comment.  I see you have my staff form as one of your favorites.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, my, thanks for that "KENPO-TRIGGERED SALUTE/GRIPPING TALON "OPPOSITE & REVERSE" video!


----------



## Joe1977 (Dec 18, 2007)

Great videos! Thanks for sharing!


----------

